# 2014 CanAm Carp Championship...



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wanting to root on the American team that's travelling to Canada this week to compete in the 2014 CanAm Carp Championship, 18-20 Jul.

The team consists of carpers at all levels from beginner to advanced and they'll be competing for a travelling trophy. The competition rotates locations between the US and Canada...Canada this year, Morris Island, St Lawrence River.

RULES: 
Basic rules are the same as in the past. One member from Team USA and one member from team Canada will be pegged together. They will net each others fish, check weight of each others fish and update each others score sheet. The CANAM will officially start Friday July 18th at 7am and run straight through until Sunday July 20th at 12 noon.

Point system:

Carp under 10 lbs - 1 point 
Carp 10 to 19 lbs - 2 points 
Carp 20 to 29 lbs - 5 points 
Carp 30 - 39 lbs - 10 points 
Carp 40 and over - 15 points 
Mirror Carp - add 1 extra point 
Koi - add 2 extra points 

The team with the highest total points wins the event and gets to keep the trophy until the next year!

Actual fishing rules / as per Ontario Law:

- One (1) rod & one (1) hook

- Spod rods and marker floats are allowed

Pre-baiting your swim will be permitted after 18:00hrs (6pm) Thursday night.

Fish on can be played outside of your peg zone but out of respect please make every effort to keep them inside your own zone and land them!

At the end the captains from Team USA and Canada will add up the points from the score sheets. Everyone will then meet at 15:00hrs (3pm) at the McIntosh Country & Inn pub for the traditional closing lunch and to hand out prizes / awards


GO TEAM!!!! USA USA USA!!!!


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I fished the first event several years ago. It was definitely worth the trip. No monsters. Just an enjoyable place to fish.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Results are in:

The following are the the results for the 2014 CanAm Carp Championship 
help up on Migratory Bird Sanctuary in Ingleside Ontario on the weekend 
of July 17th to 20th, 2014.

Results:

Team Canada - 166 points
Team U.S.A. - 140 points

Most Fish: 
First Place - Vali Pavaloaia (Canada) with 412 lbs 
Second Place - Radu Georgescu (USA) with 315 lbs 
Third Place - Scott Petticrew (Canada) with 197 lbs

Biggest Fish:
Louie Kiah landed the biggest fish wieghing in at 28 lbs 
Greg Conger (27.02 lbs)
Sarah Graves (26.7 lbs)
Peter Starczala (25 lbs)

To be noted, there was over 2,000 lbs of Carp safely landed and released 
during this event with only one unfortunate incident. While waiting for morning weigh-in, a raccoon with an over sized appetite beat the angler to the keepnet!

Sponsor's:
St. Lawrence Parks Commission
World Classic Baits
Carp Kit International
Canadian Carp Club Shop
Bills Bait & Tackle 
Burn's Fishing
CAG
GWN Baits
Hamilton Waterfront Trust
Tim Hortons
Canadian Tire
Matt Latzo

Next year's CanAm will be in the U.S.

Good fishing all see you on the bank.


----------

